# [EVDL] Patent



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everyone I am new here, this is my first day and my first post.

To search for the unknown is a lifetime full of adventure and I enjoy mine
to the fullest. I hope all of you do also. This post is meant to encourage
the new people here that have the desire to look farther ahead than most
dare to look. I spent 30 years doing something I enjoyed doing, it was my
hobby (my wife and friends said it was more of an obsession) but I was happy
and to me that counted the most. My design blends two like laws of physics
together in a way that they complement each other; keep in mind that our
laws of physics are not chiseled in stone, they can be manipulated within
their own ranges. 

I have kept up with the EV developments over the past 30 or so years because
of a new concept design I was working on in my own shop. I have a design
that virtually eliminates the storage battery problem. The concept is for a
devise that produces electrical energy faster and more powerful than what we
have now, so the number of batteries can be dropped to less than a 3rd. It
will be attached to the EV and run all of the electrical power needed,
without the need for plugging in to charge the batteries, the system keeps
the batteries charged at all times; but that's not why I am here. 

Since I am so new here I am sure some will question the validity of this
post. To these individuals let me just say that I have spent over 30 years
designing this system. Many hundreds of designs made - all research done by
me - all blue printed parts done by me - all assembled and and all
modifications done by me (30 years worth). It was in the summer of 2010 that
I finally received the United States Patent for this design. So in answer to
your question "Is this a valid post" the answer is "YES". I believe a United
States Patent does hold enough validness to qualify here. 


I hope everyone has a wonderful new year filled with good health and many
exciting discoveries. 




--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Patent-tp4261704p4261704.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Since the patent has been assigned, you can easily share the
patent nr so we can evaluate the merits of what you claim.
I am actually writing a patent as we speak, so there is enough
knowledge on this list to discuss validity if needed.

To answer the claim about merit guaranteed by patents:
absolutely not. You get a patent based on an innovation
and whether that innovation is useful is not relevant.
I have seen a patent about hoses you wear under your
coat so that you can breathe warm air to your feet
if they get cold in winter weather...

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of TheAlchemist
Sent: Wednesday, January 04, 2012 7:44 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Patent

Hello everyone I am new here, this is my first day and my first post.

To search for the unknown is a lifetime full of adventure and I enjoy
mine to the fullest. I hope all of you do also. This post is meant to
encourage the new people here that have the desire to look farther ahead
than most dare to look. I spent 30 years doing something I enjoyed
doing, it was my hobby (my wife and friends said it was more of an
obsession) but I was happy and to me that counted the most. My design
blends two like laws of physics together in a way that they complement
each other; keep in mind that our laws of physics are not chiseled in
stone, they can be manipulated within their own ranges. 

I have kept up with the EV developments over the past 30 or so years
because of a new concept design I was working on in my own shop. I have
a design that virtually eliminates the storage battery problem. The
concept is for a devise that produces electrical energy faster and more
powerful than what we have now, so the number of batteries can be
dropped to less than a 3rd. It will be attached to the EV and run all of
the electrical power needed, without the need for plugging in to charge
the batteries, the system keeps the batteries charged at all times; but
that's not why I am here. 

Since I am so new here I am sure some will question the validity of this
post. To these individuals let me just say that I have spent over 30
years designing this system. Many hundreds of designs made - all
research done by me - all blue printed parts done by me - all assembled
and and all modifications done by me (30 years worth). It was in the
summer of 2010 that I finally received the United States Patent for this
design. So in answer to your question "Is this a valid post" the answer
is "YES". I believe a United States Patent does hold enough validness to
qualify here. 


I hope everyone has a wonderful new year filled with good health and
many exciting discoveries. 




--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Patent-tp42
61704p4261704.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I do apologize for the misunderstanding. My personal perspective has been
focused on the validation's of physics laws which is what I was referring to
regarding the validation. I didn't intend to validate all patents LOL. 

The patent I am referring to is patent number "7,759,809" issued in July of
2010. Called "Electromagnetic energy device and method"; if you so desire to
look at it but that isn't why I posted here. 

My intentions was to prove to new inventors that success is not always a
short road but if you find something that is special to you and it makes you
happy ... well ... then you can enjoy the adventure and still receive the
satisfaction. 

Life is simply too short to be unhappy. 

Best regards to all. 



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Patent-tp4261704p4261872.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cor van de Water wrote
> 
> I have seen a patent about hoses you wear under your
> coat so that you can breathe warm air to your feet
> if they get cold in winter weather...
> 

I need that ... my feet were freezing cycling to work this morning.

But seriously, Alchemist, I couldn't agree more with Cor. Every once in a
while there is an odd post on this list of some miracle battery or perpetual
motion machine that wastes everyone's time debunking. If you have a patent,
the public information about it would remove any skepticism right away if
you could share it. 

Further, your post is rather enigmatic. What exactly are you asking or
hoping to share with EVDL readers?



-----
Dan Gallagher
http://www.evalbum.com/3854

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Patent-tp4261704p4262004.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dan... 
I also agree with Cor... and didn't intend to cause a questionable nature in
regards to my post. Yet when I reread it after Cor.. mentioned this I
understood his perspective in the matter. 

Due to the situation I have posted the patent number as well as the title of
the patent for all of you. 

Dan... I am hopping to share a lifetime of personal discoveries if needed
but mainly I want to keep up on new things myself. I found this forum this
morning and would like to post occasionally to help. You wouldn't believe
how many times some off-the-wall comment lead me to search another area of
interest in order to apply that particular perspective to the task I had at
hand. Sometimes it worked and sometimes it didn't but it was always worth
the adventure to check it out. 

Also I would like to add something to your personal perspective of me; I am
an old man, very cautious and a very un-trusting individual; this being
stated; the patent will work as it is explained in the patent but not to its
full potential. I have seen many good ideas be swept under the rug
so-to-say, some during my lifetime and some before my time. Since this
interests me I do keep up on this information. I guess you could say I have
an Ace-up-my-sleeve because I keep some information close to my heart. the
full intention of the patent was to prove that no laws of physics were
broken; that's why I took for granted that the patent would validate my
postings. I was wrong LOL. 




-----
The Alchemist 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Patent-tp4261704p4262095.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<< Since I am so new here I am sure some will question the validity of this
post. To these individuals let me just say that I have spent over 30 years
designing this system. Many hundreds of designs made - all research done by
me - all blue printed parts done by me - all assembled and and all
modifications done by me (30 years worth). It was in the summer of 2010 that
I finally received the United States Patent for this design. So in answer to
your question "Is this a valid post" the answer is "YES". I believe a United
States Patent does hold enough validness to qualify here. >>>

There are patents on the books that defy the laws of physics, so 
holding one, no matter how many years it took to create, won't change 
those laws. And, no, sorry, I don't think this a valid post - browse 
through a few years of the archives and you'll find many claims like 
this, even some with patents, none that have borne fruit.



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Please refer to the evdl conventions here :

http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#conv

The relevant section :

"Avoid posting about overunity devices, magnetic motors, free energy, 
perpetual motion machines, and anything else that appears to violate the 
laws of classical physics. Sorry, those subjects aren't appropriate for the 
EVDL. Try overunity.com instead. Electrifying Times also hosts some articles 
and discussions dealing with these subjects."

Thank you.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] patent*

I suppose this new and exciting, improved, and you get a free set of stake knives with each purchase is.....charging while you drive,,,,unlimited mileage 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120104/85b603fd/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The very belief that patent = validity indicates you are nuts.

However, your perpetual motion machine uses a plurality of solenoids which
each have a plurality of windings, so it just might work.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Patent-tp4261704p4262589.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was just pondering this invention but am a little confused as to what,
exactly, is entailed in "supplying amplified power" to anything means. I
understand the concept of amplifying a power signal and what that entails,
but supplying amplified power seems to suggest you are amplifying an
existing power signal, which again required more power..... or cowbell ..
or something at least? right?

Mike



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > <<< Since I am so new here I am sure some will question the validity of
> > this
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] patent*

The advantage to having a patent is that you can encourage people to 
build one of your devices, and see for themselves whether it works or 
not. A good patent actually describes the idea well enough so others can 
built it to test. Go back and read patents from famous inventors on 
their important inventions.

I've found that the weaker the idea, the more vague and convoluted the 
patent's wording, such that no one can make any sense of it or build it. 
You can have a patent invalidated if it's so obscure that it in fact 
reveals nothing, or deliberate errors, or has left out key facts so it 
can't be duplicated.

If your invention really works, your best bet is to make one that proves 
it, and demonstrate, loan, or sell it to interested parties at a 
reasonable rate so they can test it for themselves.
-- 
First they ignore you; then they mock you; then they fight you; then you 
win.
-- Mahatma Gandhi
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart at earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<< I was just pondering this invention but am a little confused as to what,
exactly, is entailed in "supplying amplified power" to anything means. I
understand the concept of amplifying a power signal and what that entails,
but supplying amplified power seems to suggest you are amplifying an
existing power signal, which again required more power..... or cowbell ..
or something at least? right? >>>

Cowbell, definitely more cowbell (sorry, don't know the emoticon for 
Christopher Walken).


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No emoticon for CW, but a quick search turns up this for cowbell +/'\ 



> On 12-01-04 04:21 PM, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >> Cowbell, definitely more cowbell (sorry, don't know the emoticon for
> >> Christopher Walken).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Alchemist, 

>From your patent drawings, it appears that you have created an inefficient
transformer. As such, it could be used in three ways: with DC transitions,
with continuous DC, and with AC. 

The patent application discusses applying DC to the primary side. At the
current transition (when the circuit is made), you could expect a spike on
the output side. Perhaps your invention could be used as an ignition coil. 
If you experiment, you may find that it works better when you break the
circuit than when you make the circuit... or try it with a capacitor
discharging into the primary side, maybe. 

With continuous DC applied to the primary, your device would work as a
heater, and as such, could be said to be 100% efficient! (That is even more
efficient than the best motors! ... unless you consider the useful output of
a motor to be both its mechanical power and its heat.) 

If you apply AC current to your device (to coils 13 and 23), you will get AC
current out of coil 33. Although the device is not drawn as an efficient
transformer, perhaps you can work out the details in your shop. By varying
the number of turns on the primary and secondary, you can get outputs of
higher or lower voltage than the input. 

So: ignition coil, DC heater, AC transformer are all possibilities. The DC
heater would be of interest to the EV community, but there's so much
competition -- I would not advise getting involved in that. And it is way
too early to post about it here... as a heater, it needs work. 

As a means to improve efficiency in motors or generators, the device appears
to have negative value -- in other words, it would reduce motor efficiency. 
Your device, interposed between batteries and a motor, would causes losses,
not gains. I don't think there is a market for that. 

So... this is not the best place to post about your device. If you imagine
your device improves the efficiency of electric machines (from 90% to let's
say 110%) then Keelynet and Peswiki might be good places to post -- they'll
swallow anything. CR4 (Cr4.globalspec.com) is a good engineering site, with
creative people who could perhaps suggest other uses for your device. 

In your post, you claim an efficiency improvement of an electric motor from
about 90% to about 270% (you say battery size can be cut to less than 1/3rd
now required). Because such devices are impossible, you cannot post about
them here -- such drivel is forbidden. 

Good luck in your endeavors, And do feel free to post about your EV here,
assuming you have one.

Ken



-----
Think Big.
Drive Small. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Patent-tp4261704p4270590.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

